# take pearl for a vet visit



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

not sure if she is regurgating or vomiting food sometimes she spits the food other times i hear her vomiting i think they need to do an ultrasound to check her tummy its almost a month meds seem to work but was told the metroclopemide can only be given temporary.Please pray its not pancreatis since her blood test were normal for it back in february another vet put she has it when she really showed no sign of it but of course insurance won't pay if she happens to have it since i got the insurance after that.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi hopeing her belly is better by now good luck


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Hoping everything goes ok for Pearl!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

today they ran a gi blood test since the ultrasound has to be scheduled for thursday morning.hopefully to hear some answers soon.


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Hope for good news for Pearl xx


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

hopefully i can take her i have the stomach flu


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh GEE! Just what YOU need! Hope you AND pearl feel better soon.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

susan davis said:


> Oh GEE! Just what YOU need! Hope you AND pearl feel better soon.


I am doing better ty .Found gi blood test results she has a bacteria overgrowth,x-rays and ultrasound all normal


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If you are not giving her probiotics, I would start, IF the vet says OK. Antibiotics can get rid of the 'good' bacteria as well as bad. Hope this baby gets well soon.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

susan davis said:


> If you are not giving her probiotics, I would start, IF the vet says OK. Antibiotics can get rid of the 'good' bacteria as well as bad. Hope this baby gets well soon.


she has been doing better also i am giving her pepcid ac while i can get a compound of a liquid antiacid for her that the vet prescribed.she is doing better lol.did not have a bowel movement today i am sure she should have one tomorow since she was on fast for more than 12 hrs. for the ultrasound


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Glad she is improving


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

michele said:


> Glad she is improving


thanks just to get her to start drinking from her water bowl i have to add some to her food bowl


----------

